# Meerforellen im Münsterland!?



## MeFoMan (26. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

schaut euch das bitte mal an. Diese Mitteilung kann man auf der Web-Seite unseres benachbarten ASV finden:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/indexn.php?shownews=230

Die "Dinkel"ist ein kleiner Fluss im westlichen Münsterland nahe der D/NL Grenze und mündet in die "Vechte". Die Vechte wiederum mündet dann irgendwann im "Zwartemeer" / "Ijsselmeer" (wenn ich richtig informiert bin). Bei der Lufthansa gibt es den Zug zum Flug; gibt es etwas ähnliches auch für Wandersalmoniden...

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Moin,
ins Schwarze Meer meinst Du nicht die Donau?
Also da angelt ihr nach Meerbarschen oder wie sagte noch der A Führer
in Holland und Kanalinseln werden Wolfsbarsche als Sportfisch NR 1 gekührt.
Ja das Ding is ne Forelle gedrungener Körper - gerade abgeschnitte Schwanzflosse-Meerforelle
Petri


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Broder du macht mich fertig #d


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

wat immer das ist ich habe es noch nicht gesehen


----------



## MeFoMan (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Wenn man sich mal den geografischen Verlauf des Flusses anschaut, woher sollen die MeFos kommen bzw. von wo aufsteigen?


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Moin,
das ist doch eine super Info.
Besetzt denn der Verein die Dinkel mit Mefo???? Falls nicht wäre es ja schon eine Sensation, mit dem Aufsteiger. Ich denke das wird nicht die einzige gewesen sein. Da werden sich noch weitere tummeln :z 

Vom Rhein wurde auch der Fang einer Mefo breichtet. Geht es langsam aufwärts mit unserern Flüssen???? Es hat den Anschein.


----------



## havkat (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Moin!

Nein Broder! Die Donau fliesst, nach neuesten Erkenntnissen, *nicht* durch Holland.  #q 
Wenn du nichts interssantes oder hilfreiches zu einem Thema schreiben kannst, *halt die Finger still und lass deinen Datenmüll stecken!* 

@Mefo-Man

Irgendeinen Weg scheint es zu geben. Die Zweite ist ein Frischaufsteiger.
Vielleicht ist irgendwo ein Wehr beschädigt? 

Der Salmospezie hat allerdings ´n büschn die "Bechstaben verwuchselt".



> sowie Salmonidenspezialist Liebermann erkannten diesen Fisch als Meerforelle, die Wanderform der Bachforelle.



Auweia! Setzen und nachsitzen! 

Die Meerforelle heißt lat. nicht umsonst Trutta trutta = "Forelle der Forellen".


----------



## Broder (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Wieso Nachsitzen ist doch vollkommen richtig was der Herr Liebermann sagt
- es gibt drei Standortformen dieser Art - Bach See Meer -
wat nu mit Nachsitzen #4
Ok eigentlich muß es heißen die Bachforelle ist die standorttreue Meerforelle
 :k  :l  #c


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

ich habe den Verein mal "angemehlt" zu dem Thema. 
Wenn was retour kommt, gibts hier natürlich ne Info.


----------



## havkat (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Nein Broder!

Die Meerforelle ist keine "wandernde Form" der Bachforelle, wie aus oben zitierter Aussage fälschlich hervorgeht.

Sie ist die Stammform aller heimischen Forellen. Alles ander sind Ableger, wahrscheinlich während/nach der letzten Eisszeit entstanden.

Anpassung an geänderte Umweltbedingungen nennt man das. (Flüsse durch Gletscheraktivität vom Meer abgeschnitten, z.B.)

Klärchen?


----------



## Cyberfish (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hi Havkat,
wieso ist die Meerforelle die Stammform von Bach- und Seeforelle?
Sie wird wie diese Arten auch als Unterart der europ. Forelle (Salmo trutta)geführt. Die stehen also systematisch nebeinander.
Falls du da andere Quellen/Infos hast, lasse ich mich gerne belehren.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Broder (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Also die Experten sind sich da schon einig das es eine Art ist mit 3 Standortformen also Meer- See- Bachforelle.
Entstanden sind aber die Standortformen aus der Meerforelle es ist alles zu eine Art.
 #4
wie gesag ist aus dem Buch Meerforelle der Zeitschrift Blinker.
Es ist jedoch auch naheliegend, das es sich um ein ursprünglichen Süßwasserfisch handelt, weil er ja immernoch Süßwasser 1ter qualität zum laichen unbedingt benötigt.
Thema Eiszeit -(die war ja nur auf diesem Teil der Erdkugel-Film im Kino demnächst-heißt so schlimm für ein Fisch ist das auchnicht dann geht man halt dahin wo es wärmer ist- oder?  OK das mit der Eiszeit würde ja bedeuten es gibt keine Wasser alles gefrohren also Tiefgekühlte Forelle welcher Art auch immer  
Im Buch steht das so:
Durch eiszeitliche Veränderungen der Erdoberfläche das heißt also nicht durch die Eiszeit -havkat interpretation - 
sondern durch die verformungen von Flußen und Seen - ganzen Landschafen die noch weit in die Zeit nach der Eiszeit reichen  - also nicht direkt durch die Eiszeit - haben sich aus der im Meer lebende Forelle die Bach und Seeforelle entwickelt.
Ich persönlich bin ebenso wie havkat der Ansicht das die Forelle eigentlich nicht im Meer ihren Ursprung hat, weil sie im Süßwasser ablaicht.
so alle Klarheiten beseitigt?!


----------



## hardliner (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Die Vechte mündet in die Nordsee, bildet dort die Grenze zu Holland.
In der Ems bei Salzbergen wurden die auch schon gefangen.


----------



## RaLoeck (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

MeFoMan hat schon recht, die Vechte mündet im Ijsselmeer (und damit natürlich in der Nordsee). Solltest Du doch wissen, lieber Hardliner! Das ist der Fluss, der durch Deinen Heimatort fließt und auf dem wir ab morgen bis Sonntag Kanu fahren  #6 *Klugscheißmodus aus*
Na denn, bis morgen Ecki   

Ach ja, kleine Info


----------



## hardliner (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Klug****:q
Fragt Tiffy mal, der weiß was Sache ist :q
Hatte mich mit der EEEEEms vertan #d


----------



## havkat (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@Cyberfish

Eine Gattung/Spezies "Europäische Forelle" ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ich kenne 

Salmo Trutta (trutta) = Meerforelle

Salmo trutta fario = Bachforelle

Salmo trutta lacustris = Seeforelle

"Lokale Spezialitäten" wie die Marmorata lass ich mal aussen vor.

@Broder

Ein Süßwasserfisch wird nach der Eiszeit, in einer durch glaziale Einwirkung völlig veränderten Landschaft, anadrom und zieht mal eben temporär ins Meer um?

"Eingesperrte" Forellen schnüren ihr Bündel und wandern ein Stück über Land?

Interessante These!

Hast du, nur als Beispiel, schon mal vom Gullspång Lachs gehört?

Eingeshlossene Binnenlachse, die in die Flussläufe zu Laichen auftsteigen und dann wieder in den See zurückwandern, weil´s "seit ein paar Jahren" keine Mündung ins Meer mehr gibt?

Umgekehrt wird ´n Schuh draus.


----------



## ASVNienborg (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Wir besetzen in der Dinkel Bachforellen. Setzlinge 10-14 cm. (aus Schöppingen)
Vielleicht ist ihnen bekannt, das es sich bei Meer-, See- und Bachforelle nicht mehr wie lange geglaubt um drei verschiedene Fischarten handelt. Sie gehören alle zur selben Art, die Unterscheidung kommt durch morphologische Veränderungen in ihrem Lebensraum. Eine Bachforelle die ins Meer gelangt wird zur Meerforelle und steigt als diese wieder in die Flüsse auf. Bachforellen in einem See verändern ich ebenfalls zu Seeforellen. Dies ist erst seit kurzem bekannt. 
Bei uns sind also Bachforellen besetzt worden und ein Teil ist standorttreu und bleibt in unserem Gewässer. Ein anderer Teil ist nicht standorttreu und über die Vechte ins Meer abgewandert und zur Laichzeit wieder in unseren Fluss aufgestiegen. (Wenn es viele Jungfische gibt, entwickeln sich auch deutlich mehr Meerforellen, da nicht alle standorttreu bleiben.) Für uns ist der Fang dieser zwei Fische auch ungewöhnlich gewesen, da es noch Staustufen in der Dinkel gibt. Aber mit Hochwasser gelangen die Fische über diese Anlagen trotzdem stromaufwärts. 
Ein weiteres Bild einer Meerforelle aus der Dinkel finden Sie unter: 
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fotoalbum/view.php?photo_id=271&screen=1&cat_id=31&action=images
Die Meerforelle ist die Wanderform der Bachforelle!!! 
Alle Infos dazu sind genau in "Fische unserer Bäche und Flüsse" vom Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz des Landes NRW nachzulesen! Literatur über Page vom Ministerium bestellbar! Da ist auch beschrieben wieso sich Meerforellen und unter welchen Voraussetzungen entwickeln. Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Zeit/Lust das wichtigste daraus hier reinzuschreiben! 
Erstmal viel Petri Heil
Benedikt Heitmann


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@Hav
Wer wann wohin wanderte oder nicht, das ist doch etwas hypothetisch.
Das hat was wie "Was war eher da? Huhn oder Ei?
Systematisch betratchtet
ist Salmo trutta trutta (Salmo trutta (trutta) gibt's nicht) eine Unterart
wie auch die Bachforelle und die Seeforelle.
Alle 3 gehörene zur Art Salmo trutta.
Ansonsten könnte man ja die ganze zoologische Systematik abschaffen.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hier noch ein schlauer Link dazu.
Gruß Cyb


----------



## detlefb (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Na da ich mir die Anwort ja ersparen,

Member ASVNienborg hat es schon gepostet.... überhaupt ertstmal "Welcome on Board" und viel Spaß hier:m  
Diesen Text habe ich als Mail bekommen auf meine weiter oben erwähnte Anfrage beim Verein........


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hallo,
ich betreuen auch nen Bachabschnitt- upps muß mal wieder hin und nach dem rechten sehen.
ich dachte jetzt auch das der Wandertrieb ne genetische Sache ist also angeboren ist. 
Also die Bachforelle wird nicht mal eben zur Meerforelle, wenn es im Bach zu eng wird- da kann das Umweltamt zwar sein Stempel draufhauen, das macht noch lange keine Meerforelle aus ner Bachforelle so schnell schießen die Sachsen
 #6 
Hierzu nochwas ausm Bach eh Buch:
Nach 2 Jahren beginnt die Smoltifikation, die Abwanderung ins Meer erfolgt dann in den Monaten April -Mai,  daher wohl die Meerforellensaison;-)
So verändert sich die kleine Forelle 15cm äußerlich - wird siber- und wandert ab ins Meer - also demnach ist genetisch festgelegt das es eine Meerforelle wird würde ich mal so sagen als Nichtbiologe.
erstma
PS die Fische nutzen immer die Hochwasserphasen um aufzusteigen  gefärbte Fische müssen zurückgesetzt werden


----------



## chinook (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*



			
				Cyberfish schrieb:
			
		

> @Hav
> 
> Systematisch betratchtetist Salmo trutta trutta (Salmo trutta (trutta) gibt's nicht) eine Unterart wie auch die Bachforelle und die Seeforelle.
> Alle 3 gehörene zur Art Salmo trutta.
> ...


 Auch wieder falsch. Meer-, Bach- und Seeforelle sind eben _keine_ Unterarten sondern "Formen" oder "Morphen", was auch durch die (korrekte) Schreibweise "Salmo trutta morpha fario" oder auch "forma fario" ausgedrueckt wird. 
 Da sich die "Formen" ineinander verwandeln koennen (bei Umsetzen in das entsprechend andere Habitat) koennen es keine Unterarten sein. Daher hilft hier die zoologische Systematik beim Verstaendnis.

 Genau ist es wie folgt: In Norddeutschland lebt die atlantisch-europaeische Meerforelle (Salmo trutta trutta). Eine ganzjaehrig in norddeutschen Fliessgwaessern lebende Forelle heisst demnach Bachforelle (Salmo trutta trutta m. fario), eine in der oberen Isar lebende Forelle ist demnach ebenfalls eine Bachforelle: Salmo trutta labrax m. fario. Diese gehoert aber der Unterart "Schwarzmeerforelle" an.

   Achso: Die Art wird mitlerweile als "Forelle" bezeichnet. ;-)
   Alles klar?

   Gruss


   -chinook


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Schwarzmeerforelle siehst Du hatte ich doch recht - ins Schwarze 
jaaaa


----------



## detlefb (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

nun kommt bestimmt wieder "Blöder" weil er was von Schwarzmeer gelesen hat


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Bulgarien hat einer was von Bulgarien gesagt nur zur Info das Donaudelta liegt in Rumänien  :m 
Die Meerforelle wandert nicht so weit vom Meer weg wie der Lachs ist also schon eher geneigt mal in ein Nebenfluss aufzusteigen und dort abzulaichen während der Lachs den Fluss bis zum Oberlauf folgt. Die Meerforelle dringt auch in winzige Nebenbächte vor.   


In England gibt es Meerforellenstämme wo nur die Weibchen eine Wanderung ins Meer ausüben und die Männchen bleiben das ganze Jahr über im Bach. In dem Fall ist es ja schon eine Mischung aus Bach-Meerforelle und Bastarde aus beiden also Bach und Meerforelle sind fortflanzungsfähig.
Also ich fahre jetzt nach Bulgarien -Schwarzmeerforellenangeln-ätsch


----------



## Blex (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Moinsen!

@chinook
Hab mal was vom _Schwarzlachs_ gehört. Ist eine Bezeichnung für die Meerforelle. Aber _Schwarzmeerforelle_ scheint mir eher eine Wortkreation zu sein. ;+

@Broder
Ich glaube auch Du hast Dich verschrieben: Du meintest sicher nicht _Schwarzmeerforellenangeln_ sondern _Schwarzbiertrinken_ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hallo Blex,
 Schwarzbier eine  glaziale morfortitation von Bier also handelt es sich dabei um Bier :z


----------



## Blex (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hey Broder!

Kaum kommt das Wort Bier dann :z!
War irgendwie klar!!!!






Gruß und (prost Broder) A.....Blex


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@Blex: Dein Smily ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) passt nicht zu Broder ! 
Demzufolge müsste er ja wenigstens einen Freund haben


----------



## Blex (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@ marioschreiber 
Wie gemein!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Broder`s Aufseher sind seine Freunde. Wenn er denen was von seinem Stoff abgiebt, darf er mal kurz an die Tastatur.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@chinook


			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wieder falsch. Meer-, Bach- und Seeforelle sind eben _keine_ Unterarten sondern "Formen" oder "Morphen", was auch durch die (korrekte) Schreibweise "Salmo trutta morpha fario" oder auch "forma fario" ausgedrueckt wird.
> ...
> Genau ist es wie folgt: In Norddeutschland lebt die atlantisch-europaeische Meerforelle (Salmo trutta trutta). Eine ganzjaehrig in norddeutschen Fliessgwaessern lebende Forelle heisst demnach Bachforelle (Salmo trutta trutta m. fario), eine in der oberen Isar lebende Forelle ist demnach ebenfalls eine Bachforelle: Salmo trutta labrax m. fario. Diese gehoert aber der Unterart "Schwarzmeerforelle" an.
> ...
> -chinook


Also demnach lebt hier eben nicht die 'atlantisch-europaeische Meerforelle (Salmo trutta trutta)' sondern die Form Salmo trutta morpha trutta der Unterart Salmo trutta trutta.
Gruß Cyb


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

So denn endlich Urlaub
Jaaa :z ok ich melde mich dann in 2 Wochen wieder!
  #:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Herrlich zwei Woche Ruhe! Wo geht`s denn hin, in die geschlossene...?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## detlefb (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Wie zwei Wochen Ruhe....... geht "B...." in die Klinik???????


----------



## chinook (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*



			
				Cyberfish schrieb:
			
		

> @chinook
> 
> Also demnach lebt hier eben nicht die 'atlantisch-europaeische Meerforelle (Salmo trutta trutta)' sondern die Form Salmo trutta morpha trutta der Unterart Salmo trutta trutta.
> Gruß Cyb


 Ich weiss nicht, ob ich jetzt etwas falsch verstanden habe oder Du. Deshalb einmal deutlich:

 Salmo                   trutta                trutta                f. fario
 ^^^^                  ^^^^               ^^^^                  ^^^^  
 Gattungsname        Artname            Unterartname          Formname


 Also: Eine (heimische) Forelle, die dauerhaft in einem nordeutschen Bach lebt heisst "Forelle". Das ist der (neue) wissenschaftliche Artname. Der entsprechende internationale Artname ist "Salmo trutta". Darueber hinaus kann man die Forelle der Unterart "trutta" zuordnen, nur diese ist in dem Gewaesser heimisch. Also "Salmo trutta trutta" oder "Atlantisch-europaeische Meerforelle". Will man aber noch die Form zum Ausdruck bringen, dann sagt man "Salmo trutta trutta f. fario" oder auch "Bachforelle", was aber wiederum nicht eindeutig ist, da auch andere Unterarten (S. t. labrax (Schwarzmeerforelle), S. t. caspicus (Kaspische Forelle), S. t. macrostigma (Mittelmeer-Bachforelle)) "Bachforelle" genannt werden.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Blex (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Urlaub ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Klinik ? 
Bestimmt ne Suchtklinik in der die Türen nur von außen aufgehen! :q
Wurde aber auch Zeit! :q

@ Broder
Dann ist Schluß mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nur noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## Blex (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@ chinook
O.K. - hst mich überzeugt - glaube ich ;+
Bin mit meinem (dem) Latein am Ende! :q

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## ASVNienborg (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Also die sielbrige Färbung hängt natürlich mit der Laichzeit zusammen. Der Kopf bleibt ja wie er ist und verändert sich nicht morphologisch. Dies ist kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal ob Bach- oder Meerforelle!! Am Wichtigsten ist die Schwanzflosse! Nur warum sollten man nur kranke bzw. schwache Fische fangen?? Wenn die Fische krank sein sollten würden sie es bestimmt nicht so weit strömaufwärts schaffen! 
Ein Hinweis noch: Der Mensch hat versucht mit Hilfe der Taxonomie die Natur in ein logisches aufgebautes System einzugliedern. Dies ist aber in vielen Fällen eben nicht möglich. Systematische Einteilungen sind hilfreich und geben einen Überblick, können aber nicht als etwas "sicheres" dargestellt werden. 
Bach- und Meerforelle tragen dennach den Gattungsnamen Salmo und den Artennamen trutta. 
Die Bachforelle bezeichnet man als Salmo trutta forma fario
Die Meerforelle als Salmo trutta forma trutta
Die Seeforelle als Salmo trutta labrax forma lacustris
Zudem gibt es weiter, aber nicht heimische. 
Überigens: Es ist egal ob der Fisch gefärbt (Laichzeit) ist oder nicht, Meerforellen stehen ganzjährig unter Schutz in NRW!!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Nur warum sollten man nur kranke bzw. schwache Fische fangen??

Nun, der das schreibt, fühlt sich warscheinlich auch krank und schwach, weil er immer wieder eingefangen wird.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Herr Thomsen, 
tolle Therapie andere heruntermachen und man fühlt sich besser - nicht  #r 
so ich hab erstmal Urlaub in Dänemark Fyn - Mefos Mefos
tja so iss
(Las mal gut sein Broder !!!- Ja Mutter)


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@Chinook
Es geht hier ja doch eigentlich darum, in welchem Verhältis zueinander die 
Formen oder Unterarten stehen. Die einen sagen zu der Meerforelle Unterart,
andere bezeichnen Sie als Form.
Deshalb zur Verdeutlichung:

Salmo trutta Linnaeus, 1758
Gemeine Forelle, Europäische Forelle

Unterarten
Mittelmeer Forelle - Pontokaspische Forelle - Atlantische Forelle

jede Unterart mit den Formen
Bachforelle - Seeforelle - Meerforelle

Damit wird m.E. gesagt, dass die letzteren aus einer Unterart entstanden sind
(für uns in Norddeutschland ist das die Atlantische Forelle),
die Meerforelle aber keine in's Wandern gekommene  Bachforelle ist. Und umgekehrt ist die Bachforelle keine 'stationäre' Form der Meerforelle. Das ist das, worum es bereits am Beginn dieses Threads ging.
Gruß Cyb


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

So Leutz. 
Jetzt ist ja zwei Wochen Ruhe (schönen Urlaub Broder... Petri Heil) und wir versuchen alle (einschliesslich meinereiner) ein wenig runterzukommen. Ich weiss da gibts ein paar Sachen die Nerven, ich muss euch aber auch daran erinnern das es nicht eskalieren sollte.

Bitte habt Verständniss dafür.


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Genau ! Genissen wir einfach die zwei Wochen Urlaub.
Petri heil Broder !


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hi Leute,
ich finde nicht, dass hier irgendwas eskaliert.
Ist doch alles interessant zu lesen.
@Broder:
Petri für Deinen Urlaub!
@All:
Bei machen Beiträgen hier muß ich manchmal allerdings rätseln. Ein wenig auf korrekte Rechtschreibung sollten alle hier im Board schon achten, finde ich. Ist ja auch keiner 'vollkommen' aber etwas Mühe kann man sich doch geben oder?
Gut, das hat nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun aber ich frage trotzdem mal provokativ wie ihr das so seht? Ich sag dazu nur 'Pisa-Studie'... 
Nix für 'ungut'.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Ich will ja nicht nerfen aber...:
@Chinook:
Also dat is ja für mich ganz wat Neues, dass es einen deutschen wissenschaftl. Artnamen gibt!
Habe ich wohl was verpennt? Wann wurde der denn eingefädelt bzw. -führt?
'Forelle' heißt für mich garnichts, auch 'ne Regenbogenf. nennt man m.E. 'Forelle'. Auch, wenn sie inzwischen zu den Buckellachsen gehört. Jedenfalls nach meinen Informationen.


			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also: Eine (heimische) Forelle, die dauerhaft in einem nordeutschen Bach lebt heisst "Forelle". Das ist der (neue) wissenschaftliche Artname.
> ...
> -chinook


Gruß Cyb


----------



## havkat (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Moin!

Wenn ich noch mal von vorne abfangen darf?  

Mir ging´s um die Aussage, dass die Meerforelle eine wandernde Form der Bachforelle sei.

Begründet wird das mit der Tatsache, dass Bachforellensetzlinge "verschwinden".

Sorry im Vorraus, aber das *ein Teil* eingebrachter Bachforellensetzlinge plötzlich smoltifiziert und in die See  abhaut, vorrausgesetzt sie haben die Möglichkeit, ist ein alter Hut.
Darauf die Aussage zu bauen, dass damit die Meerforelle eigentlich eine "wandernde Bachforelle" sei ist, noch mal sorry, abenteuerlich.

Damit müssten alle "Geschichtsbücher" neueren Datums umgeschrieben werden.
Denn genau dieses Phänomen wurde erforscht und kommentiert.

Nach meiner Erkenntniss mit dem Ergebnis, dass Meer, Bach, u. Seeforelle eine "Klitsche" sind und die Meerforelle die Urmutter, das genetische Vorratslager der andern Formen die, ob nun durch eiszeitliche Vorgänge oder what ever, zu dem wurden wie wir sie heute kennen (und schätzen).

Eine kleine "Bach"forelle wird plötzlich blank und verspürt den Drang in flussabwärts zu wandern um (vielleicht) als Meerforelle wiederzukommen.

Warum?

Vielleicht weil das Erbgut, das die Lütte in sich trägt, um ein vielfaches "älter" ist, als die Gene der Kollegen, die sich ein Plätzchen im Bach suchen und überhaupt nicht daran denken ihr Heimatgewässer zu verlassen?

Eine junge Bachforelle "gelangt" nicht irgendwie ins Meer.
Ein Bafo-Setzling, wodurch auch immer in die See geschwemmt/geworfen, schwimmt innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit dem Bauch nach oben.

Ist es nicht eher so, dass die "Bach"forelle, wenn sie die Mündung erreicht hat, gar keine "Bach"forelle mehr ist? Nie eine "echte" Bachforelle war?
Wie eine Fario sieht sie schon lange nicht mehr aus und ähneln wird sie ihr nur noch während der Laichzeit. (Oder ´ne Fario sieht, wie ihre Vorfahren mal aussahen )

Warum ist eine Seeforelle für mich, als Laien, im normalen Schuppenkleid nicht oder kaum von einer Meerforelle zu unterscheiden?

Vielleicht weil sie einfach die Arbeitskleidung eines pelagisch lebenden und jagenden, "Wandersalmoniden" trägt, der, genau wie die salzige Chefin, in Flussläufe aufsteigt um in flachen, sauerstoffreichen Bachbetten abzulaichen? 

Warum führen Bachforellen in Flüssen mit gutem/sehr gutem Meerforellenaufstieg nicht selten ein Schattendasein, das sich auf ein paar wenige, alte u. große Exemplare oder kleine Bestände in Nebenbächen beschränkt?

Stärkere, ältere Gene?


----------



## C.K. (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, im Münsterland kommen durchaus Meerforellen vor. Bestes Beispiel die Lippe, nachgewiesen wurden den Fische durch den LFV Westfalen u. Lippe. Die Tiere bekamen einen Sender,dann wurden sie verfolgt, bis Hamm kamen sie hoch, dann fehlte eine Fischtreppe.

Wo wir doch bei verfolgt sind...........................!:q:q:q


----------



## Cyberfish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Hi Havkat,
also mir fehlt da noch der Beweis, dass die Meerforelle nun die Urmutter ist.
Wer hat das denn wo bewiesen?
Gruß Cyb


----------



## MeFoMan (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

... und dabei fing alles ganz harmlos mit meinem "Was haltet ihr davon?" an...  #r 

Ist schon interessant, welche Auswirkungen und Richtungen so ein kleiner Satz initiieren kann   #v #2 

C U am Wasser

Gruß

 :q Markus


----------



## havkat (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

@Cyberifsh

Beweis? Keene Ahnung, ob´s definitiv bewiesen ist.
Vielleicht wenn Zeitreisen möglich sind?  :q

Ernsthafte Forschung auf diesem Gebiet wird, meines Wissens, nur in GB u. Skandinavien betrieben.
Dort ist man, u.a. aufgrund des Verhaltens nicht weniger Bafo-Setzlinge in überwachten Flüssen, wohl ziemlich überzeugt, dass es sich so verhält wie von mir behauptet.
Ein Grund ist übrigens auch, dass ein "Stubenhocken" von Mefo-Setzlingen, nach meiner Kenntnis, bis jetzt nicht nachgewiesen wurde.
Hybriden ausgenommen, natürlich. 
Bin kein Wissenschaftler, sondern nur interessierter Laie für den sich die Meerforellen-Mamathese allerdings schlicht u. einfach schlüssig anhört.


----------



## vagabond82 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen im Münsterland!?*

Ist das verwirrend, haben sich denn nicht u.a. in Argentinien (Rio Grande und Gallegos)  in "kürzester Zeit" aus dem Bachforellenbesatz, Meerforellen entwickelt ?


----------

